# what would use a lot of data on an i phone 6?



## NJ2 (Mar 22, 2017)

I was looking at H's phone records and saw that on several days a month ago he used more than 400mb in data. This is a guy who is fairly phone illiterate as far as i know. He never would watch a video on it. Sending pics is free under his plan. He has his location turned off. There are no Apps on it that didnt come with the phone when he bought it. There is a hangouts app but it comes already installed. 

I found out because there was a notification that he had used up 99% of his data after just a week during a billing period. When I questioned him about it he said one of the kids must have put something on his phone or left an app open. They denied this. I said it must be a mistake then and he should notify them and have it corrected. He called the service provider and increased his data plan instead.

I dont know how accurate the data usage timeline is but he was not with me whenever it was used according to what is on his bill. 

Any ideas? Thoughts? I am at a trust but verify stage. Some will remember my story- suspected A with a coworker several years ago. Never proved anything just lots of red flags. Previous name was Nurse jackie.
We are in R and things are going well. I developed a relationship type of OCD. This stemmed from his suspicious behaviour and lies from several years ago and morphed into an insane search for evidence. (I never found anything concrete other than the fact that he lied about contact with ow. ) I did go on medication but I am currently off it with symptoms suppressed considerably compared to what it was. The problem is I am never sure what is reasonable to wonder about and what is the OCD.

Thanks


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

That isn't much. Some apps auto update. Maps eat up a bunch too..especially if offline maps are updated.


----------



## smi11ie (Apr 21, 2016)

Check if the app updates are set to wifi only


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Videos are the big user. If he isn't very phone savvy, maybe he was tricked into installing a maleware app that is using up his data allowance. 

You are posting in "coping with infidelity". What makes you think that his data use is suspicious? 

My wife's data use jumped up at on point because she found a site that had live kitten videos. Turned out that they were streaming in high-def and it was eating up bandwidth. 

Unless there is something else going on, I'm concerned that you find this suspicious. 

Are you sure he isn't just watching netflix or CNN videos?


----------



## SentHereForAReason (Oct 25, 2017)

uhtred said:


> Videos are the big user. If he isn't very phone savvy, maybe he was tricked into installing a maleware app that is using up his data allowance.
> 
> You are posting in "coping with infidelity". What makes you think that his data use is suspicious?
> 
> ...


All of this right here! Do you have suspicions of something aside from this? Maybe that will help us think of what it could be.


----------



## Aaronk78 (Jan 30, 2018)

400 mb is not alot of data...


----------



## drifting on (Nov 22, 2013)

NJ2

So sorry to see you are back with the suspicious behaviors again. As mentioned previously, videos usually use the most data. Since this is an iPhone six I believe if you open to the home screen you can swipe to the right. I forget what they call that page (spotlight?) but you can search for items on that page. Maybe search for sites like YouTube to see what comes up. You can also search names and see how they were contacted. I’m pulling for you two to make it!!! Best of luck!!!


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

"Some will remember my story- suspected A with a coworker several years ago."


She has her reason.


----------



## 2&out (Apr 16, 2015)

400mb ? That's peanuts in data. I am a light user and use about 2gb a month. Maps, Amazon, occasional news, weather, e-mail. My kids average about 8gb each.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

But it is a lot of data *for him*. He busted his limit in the first week, if that happened regularly wouldn't a change in plan be called for.


----------



## re16 (Oct 9, 2012)

Iphone?

Go to settings > battery.

You'll see a list of apps and the percentage of battery usage.

It goes back 6 days I think. It'll tell you what apps are being used and how much.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Using google map or any map app uses a lot of data, music streaming uses data, tv streaming uses data, basically any kind of streaming used data.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

re16 said:


> Iphone?
> 
> Go to settings > battery.
> 
> ...


That's good and also possibly Settings > Cellular / Cellular Data. But I think that is cumulative and needs to manually be reset, but also worth looking at. And then reset it while you are there.


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

NJ2 said:


> I did go on medication but I am currently off it with symptoms suppressed considerably compared to what it was. The problem is I am never sure what is reasonable to wonder about and what is the OCD.


In my opinion, you are reasonable to ask these questions because of your marriage history. However, in this incident, I don't think that there is any smoke here.


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

another one that a lot of people dont realize use data is facebook. if you dont set up your facebook account to save data, it will automatically start streaming videos, even if you havent clicked on them to watch them. my sister was burning through data that way, just reading peoples updates on facebook. she wasnt clicking on the videos, but they were streaming and using up data nonetheless.


----------



## dubsey (Feb 21, 2013)

There's also a setting, which if you do an update, will sometimes reset, that if you have a weak wifi signal, will revert to using data to keep your phone working.

make sure that's turned off. My kid had that happen watching youtube videos in the basement. Bad wifi, and all of a sudden, after 7 days, our data for the month was used up. We ended up getting it waived for that month since the guy at the shop should have pointed it out when we set up the phone.


----------



## bethebetterman (Apr 5, 2018)

if its an iPhone you can tell which app used it by doing the following 

Settings
Mobile data
it will list all the apps and under them the amount of data they have used if they are switched on for mobile data
likely you will find its youtube but if its snapchat or something similar that would need more investigation


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Could’ve been an iOS or large app update.

Your kids could be lying.

No way to really know.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

bethebetterman said:


> if its an iPhone you can tell which app used it by doing the following
> 
> Settings
> Mobile data
> ...


This would’ve been worthwhile _the next day_.

Now not so much.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

NJ, trust is difficult to regain going forward so it's only natural for you to wonder when something unusual pops up. That's not OCD. That's just keeping an eye on things.


----------



## SentHereForAReason (Oct 25, 2017)

GusPolinski said:


> Could’ve been an iOS or large app update.
> 
> *Your kids could be lying.*
> 
> No way to really know.


Got a chuckle out of that one because no matter how good our kids are, this could be the case.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

***


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*With firm data limits, YouTube, playing video games, or watching movies could well be the biggest culprit!

But if your preteen/teen kids are the ones who are involved, then there's not much telling what ran the data usage up ~ as you'll rarely ever get the full truth out of them!*


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

NJ2 said:


> I was looking at H's phone records and saw that on several days a month ago he used more than 400mb in data. This is a guy who is fairly phone illiterate as far as i know. He never would watch a video on it. Sending pics is free under his plan. He has his location turned off. There are no Apps on it that didnt come with the phone when he bought it. There is a hangouts app but it comes already installed.
> 
> I found out because there was a notification that he had used up 99% of his data after just a week during a billing period. When I questioned him about it he said one of the kids must have put something on his phone or left an app open. They denied this. I said it must be a mistake then and he should notify them and have it corrected. He called the service provider and increased his data plan instead.
> 
> ...


Who is your carrier? We us ATT. Out of the blue we started (3 phone on one plan) getting data usage close to limit. It bounces back from and forth on my daughters iPhones. One month is our eldest. Next month our youngest. Both have not changed anything on their phones. Both are iphone. My W has a Android. Her's never has a limit reach and she is on her phone all the time.


----------



## I shouldnthave (Apr 11, 2018)

I haven't ponied up for an Iphone in years, but every android I have owned will show you the data usage for every app - cumulatively. Do Iphones really not provide this info?!

One more reason I refuse to pay so much for an Iphone.


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

dubsey said:


> There's also a setting, which if you do an update, will sometimes reset, that if you have a weak wifi signal, will revert to using data to keep your phone working.
> 
> make sure that's turned off. My kid had that happen watching youtube videos in the basement. Bad wifi, and all of a sudden, after 7 days, our data for the month was used up. We ended up getting it waived for that month since the guy at the shop should have pointed it out when we set up the phone.


I had the exact same thing happen to my kid. "WiFi assist" and it will eat up a lot of data quick if they don't realize the wifi is weak.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

they suck you in with these Music steaming services. then halfway thru the month you realize you have blown thru all your data! 

I loaded up streaming music services for my Iphone 7 on a crosscountry trip. Padora and spotify, and they chewed up my data. Also i was using the Waze app for traffic, and THAT took a lot of data too.

So any sort of app like that which is updating every minute you are driving down the road...that will do it.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Video is a huge data sink. You need not be a savvy user to watch videos on a iphone. It's no harder than looking looking for the nearest Starbucks. 

The phone will automatically start grabbing data when not connected to wifi. I burned through all my data a few times until I realized the wifi had crashed in our house and all my use was via cellular data. 

Simple answer is to always have cellular data turned except when necessary (i.e. not near wifi). Then if the wifi connection is lost your phone won't automatically burn through your data without you knowing it.


----------



## dubsey (Feb 21, 2013)

you can also set up both music players and video players to only play over wifi.


----------



## NJ2 (Mar 22, 2017)

Thanks all for your replies!
The data though not much was huge for him. He normally uses 5mb in a day. My worry was whether or not he was installing a communication app and using it then deleting it...

Probably as the consensus seems to be- it was the kids (yup- all kids lie) or a few cnn/new type videos he just pressed and watched.

I have decided to mostly let go of this one.

I say mostly because it seems I can never let go of anything suspicious unless I can get to the "why" answer. Learning to live with some reasonable uncertainty is the key to my reconciliation and to my finding peace. Hell of a tough road but getting easier. The more frequently I can get to the "why s" the easier it is to become more vulnerable. 

I dont know if that will ever fully happen but its a goal.

Thanks again!


----------



## Sports Fan (Aug 21, 2014)

400MB is nothing in data. Perhaps deploy the VAR if you really are unsure.


----------



## Beach123 (Dec 6, 2017)

Did you look at the settings/data use area yet?

What did you find out?


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

Another thing to consider is apps can update. Besides the update itself, the app may now have new features that use up more data. So you can use the same exact apps for the same lengths of time and your data usage will go up as a result of the new features on one of the apps you use. It could be something simple like your weather app has larger add banners that run video advertisements now. Or what was mentioned about facebook above with the video stream. A simple update enables new features and your 400mb a month jumps to 2gb without you ever changing your Facebook usage habits. This isn't the phone company's fault either. To blame Verizon or AT&T or whoever is misplaced blame.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Would you really recommend recording someone for something as trivial as this? 




Sports Fan said:


> 400MB is nothing in data. Perhaps deploy the VAR if you really are unsure.


----------



## Sports Fan (Aug 21, 2014)

uhtred said:


> Would you really recommend recording someone for something as trivial as this?


Given the previous history of infedelity by her partner i would not call this a trivial matter.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

NJ2 said:


> I was looking at H's phone records and saw that on several days a month ago he used more than 400mb in data. This is a guy who is fairly phone illiterate as far as i know. He never would watch a video on it. Sending pics is free under his plan. He has his location turned off. There are no Apps on it that didnt come with the phone when he bought it. There is a hangouts app but it comes already installed.
> 
> I found out because there was a notification that he had used up 99% of his data after just a week during a billing period. When I questioned him about it he said one of the kids must have put something on his phone or left an app open. They denied this. I said it must be a mistake then and he should notify them and have it corrected. He called the service provider and increased his data plan instead.
> 
> ...


Welcome back! 

Something similar happened to a friend of mine. And yes, one of the children had clicked on something he shouldn't have. It cost my friend £100 extra on his phone account. 

It could also be a hack -an app that has been turned by a malicious programmer, something your husband clicked on that hoovered all the data up.

You do both need to get to the bottom of this to make sure it doesn't happen again as it could get expensive.


----------



## AmeliaS (Apr 29, 2018)

Streaming music possibly?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

AmeliaS said:


> Streaming music possibly?


Or a video that opened up by itself? Does happen.


----------



## NJ2 (Mar 22, 2017)

i did look at what i could - it doesnt seem as though he has added anything other than a coupon savings app for groceries lol.
The data used is confusing for some of the apps that come preinstalled. ONe is a communication app that he said he has never used. There is forground and background data used - if i understand correctly the background data is the app itself and the foreground data is when it is accessed? It would seem as though he used it minimally last year. I also think when I click on it to see if I can see anything that is data usage so it would show up and just be me....

I've let this one go. There has been virtually no data usage since then. (8mb in 2 weeks.... this is more normal- which is why almost 1000mb in a week was a concern) I will add this to the pile of uncertainties in life i have to live with. 

I have gps'd his car for about 6 months- any time there has been an issue he has had an explanation that sounded reasonable. The other day he was almost an hour late coming home from work. The gps showed he left work and went to a building for a half hour then came home...he said traffic was bad and something about a computer...I was sick with anxiety over it so i said I didnt believe him and that I knew there was no excess traffic at that time- He said he had left work, realized he left his laptop at a station he'd been to earlier (this was the address on the gps) went there and got it , saw a guy and chatted for a bit then back home. The timeline fit. 

He was telling me this while driving me to a dr appointment an hour away. He took the day off to take me- took me for lunch and shopping. I dont know. The guy has has turned out to be the guy I always wanted. I should just let it all go. Just hard to.

Today he said his muffler fell off on the way to work. The GPS stopped working today. I suspect when it fell off it took the little gizmo with it. Maybe its the right time to trust again? I think if he had found it he wouldnt have been so friendly on the phone so I'm guessing its rolling around somewhere on the highway.


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

,


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

The reason it's hard to, NJ, is his chronic history of lying. 

I don't recommend fully trusting him (or anyone else with a track record like his).


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

Man, I dont understand how you can even consider this a marriage outside of legal paperwork. There is nothing in your last post that suggests you are in any way actually married outside of what the paperwork says at the courthouse. 

Honestly, what is even the point in all of this? 

Two reasons I would never reconcile. 1) I'm not going to play spy for the rest of my marriage waiting around for any slip up should she make if she ever were to cheat. 2) I'm not going to live my life as an apology and be subject to having every single move I make scrutinized by my so called wife if I were to ever cheat. 

Your relationship highlights zero tolerance from both yours and his perspective in my mind. Waste of time either way. You certainly don't sound happy in marriage. So what is the point in all of this?


----------



## NJ2 (Mar 22, 2017)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> Man, I dont understand how you can even consider this a marriage outside of legal paperwork. There is nothing in your last post that suggests you are in any way actually married outside of what the paperwork says at the courthouse.
> 
> Honestly, what is even the point in all of this?
> 
> ...


Dude- I agree on paper without all the history on both sides it may not sound worth it. But - we both agree that we are actually in many ways closer and more loving towards each other than we ever have been. We are at the best time of our lives where we are getting a chance to enjoy the rewards of the sacrifices we have made both monetarily and emotionally. If we didnt have a love that was worth withstanding the hardships we wouldnt have the motivation to keep it going. 

But we do- so we are determined to keep trying to live our best life together. Over a span of 38 years together (and hopefully another 30 if we are lucky) this is a major time of growth for both of us. We found each other for a reason and we stay together despite the challenges we've faced in order to learn from one another and become better people both individually and as a couple.

R isnt for everyone thats true. It shouldnt be. However for some people it can be a path that leads to a deeper understanding of each other, forgiveness and eventually trust again


----------

